# Carnegie Mellon Spring 2012



## Evan Liu (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cmuspring2012/

Date: April 14, 2012
Location: Doherty Hall 2210
Carnegie Mellon University
5032 Forbes Avenue
Pittsburgh, PA 15289

Registration Fee: $5 for the first event, $2 each for the rest. Please bring exact change.

Events:
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 2 rounds
5x5 - 1 round
3x3 OH - 1 round
Rubik's Clock - 2 rounds
Rubik's Magic - 1 round
Master Magic - 1 round

An additional round of OH, Magic, and/or Master Magic may be added.
One round of clock will have to be removed if it does not get enough competitors.
Also, Pyraminx is a potential event.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Mar 10, 2012)

Sooooooooooo sad that I can't go.

UIUC is organizing a seminar on the same weekend


----------



## Edmund (Mar 14, 2012)

hmmm, I should probably at least pick up a cube now.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 12, 2012)

Only two days away, this crept up on me.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 12, 2012)

holy crap, thanks for bumping this, i totally thought it was next saturday. i originally thought this was on a day i didnt have lacrosse, ill still go but might cut out early.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually, I have to go to lacrosse, which is at 12:30. Sorry I signed up and stuff cause I can't go


----------



## Luis (Apr 14, 2012)

Live results: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=21


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 15, 2012)

This was a very fun and compact competition. Thank you for organizing it, Evan.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice avg in the finals


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 15, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> This was a very fun and compact competition. Thank you for organizing it, Evan.


Absolutely. While I might have wanted more people to come, it was nice not having to be rushed in general like other bigger competitions.
Am jealous of your 3x3 average, see below for slightly more elaboration. 
2nd in North America Clock single (7.71) is nice though. 



a small kitten said:


> Nice avg in the finals


Your cubes failed me, I got no PBs in 3x3 and 4x4 D:
Just kidding, I was the one who failed. The cubes are pretty nice, thanks for modding/lubing!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 15, 2012)

really well and smoothly run. thanks a ton for holding another cmu comp, evan.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 15, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> really well and smoothly run. thanks a ton for holding another cmu comp, evan.


Couldn't have done it without you!
Also just noticed your 18.42 OH average, congrats!


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 15, 2012)

Once the 18.42 is recorded in the WCA the top 100 for OH avg will be sub 19.


----------

